

Why I Leaked the XB1M13 Agreement - itafroma
http://reconxbl.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/why-i-leaked-xb1m13-agreement.html

======
WaterSponge
I think its safe to assume any youtuber or blogger may have some paid
endorsements. I thought getting paid for mentions or endorsements required
disclosure by the FTC.

[http://www.ftc.gov/sites/default/files/attachments/press-
rel...](http://www.ftc.gov/sites/default/files/attachments/press-releases/ftc-
publishes-final-guides-governing-endorsements-
testimonials/091005revisedendorsementguides.pdf)

